# Training Bumpers



## JeffK-MN (Mar 28, 2012)

I need to find some good new training bumpers.
I got 6 new ones from Gander Mountain they were nice a first but now after using the in the water the covers are lose and 2 the stitches have separated and the sand has come out.
I told the store about it and they said the dog must have chewed them.
I only use them at training time.
Thanks for any help Jeff


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Lucky dog is what I use and they're the best I think. Not too hard and not too soft. www.gundogsupply.com has the best buy on them usually and Steve Snell's company is awesome to work with and very helpful!


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Newman & Bennett Made in USA decoy1.com


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the DT systems bumpers esp. in the winter cold. Also use Newman and Bennett.


----------



## JeffK-MN (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info
Jeff


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I use plastic or rubber bumpers for the water and save the canvas ones for winter work.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

JTS said:


> EZ-Rotational bumpers
> 
> They have no valves, have good weight to them and are not too hard or too soft. Float well and last.
> 
> Lion Country Supply and Gundog Supply carry these.


Ditto. Gundog Supply sells them under a generic "firm knobby plastic" heading, don't know about LCS.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've found Lucky Dog plastic bumpers best, but also like Bumper Boy "throw bumpers" - foam with a flapper. (No steel sleeve for the bumper boy launcher.) They're vertically black and white, too. (On a gray day, white don't show well. I have black EZ's and Lucky dogs for that and use them in blinds.)

I have nice fire hose bumpers for winter.

The EZ rotational are OK, but somewhat hard.

N&B's are probably fine, too, but a friend had some that lost valves - a while ago.

The dogs don't care much, but like my Armadillo foam bumpers a little better than others.

==

Whatever you use, flappers are a vision aid. I've got flat nylon straps on my firehose bumpers, one black and one white instead of a rope and a flapper.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JTS said:


> EZ-Rotational bumpers
> 
> They have no valves, have good weight to them and are not too hard or too soft. Float well and last.
> 
> Lion Country Supply and Gundog Supply carry these.


Found one of these in my truck.
Has JS printed on the end in permanent marker.

Do you have any tips for solvents to use for removing the initials?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The trouble I've had with the only Lucky Dog I've owned (read: found) was that orange one eventually melted, for lack of a better term, in the bumper bucket in the bed of my truck. Don't know if it was the sun or contact with other bumper or bucket compounds, but it got very tacky. Don't know if the white ones do the same or even if that orange one was an anomaly.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

I've had great luck with Scott bumpers. They have no valves and seem to last forever. Does anyone know who sells them? I have no idea where I bought them.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Lucky Dog bumpers and recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I dislike the valved bumpers. Seems like they always get heavy and need emptying, and the valves fall off.

I prefer the Hallmark plastic bumpers. They have no valves to break, are not to soft or to hard.

In the winter time I use canvas bumpers, summer plastic.


----------



## Fogle (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been using the orginal "Lucky Dog" bumpers and have had great success with them. Plus you can adjust them or fill them w/ water or sand for force fetch. Currently GDS has them for $3.70 and they are $4.99 ay LCS. Just ordered some more last week.


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Jamee Strange said:


> Lucky dog is what I use and they're the best I think. Not too hard and not too soft. www.gundogsupply.com has the best buy on them usually and Steve Snell's company is awesome to work with and very helpful!


Ditto +1...


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I prefer the LuckyDOG canvas dummy, it offers a more bird like feel and it also absorbs some of the drool the dog has when training. I also like to use the LuckyDOG plastic dummies for dog the have a hard mouth and because they are cheaper. The Dokken bird dummies are a great tool as well


----------

